# Beer afloat.



## abyss (18/11/16)

I like to have a couple of middies whilst fishing and am going to hook up a 9.5 corny to this tap.
It may foam up a bit but I will keep you posted.
I hope I'm not going overboard.
I am even thinking of using a CO2 extinguisher for dispensing and I can use it to put out fires.


----------



## damoninja (18/11/16)

Ah yes the fire marshal at my work mandates having the fire extinguisher pre occupied, obstructed by a regulator and and partially discharged


----------



## Devhay (18/11/16)

Hahaha awesome! Nothing beats a few cold ones out on the water, that is next level


----------



## TwoCrows (18/11/16)

It may foam up a bit, but no one wants a flat head whilst catching flat head.


Sorry had too .........


----------



## abyss (18/11/16)

TwoCrows said:


> It may foam up a bit, but no one wants a flat head whilst catching flat head.
> 
> 
> Sorry had too .........


I agree, I just want to hook it up when my mates come down.


----------



## Droopy Brew (18/11/16)

Great idea.
Would love to do that on my boat. However getting a reasonable pour after smashing 50NM through 15 knot chop might be a bit of an ask.


----------



## damoninja (18/11/16)

abyss said:


> It may foam up a bit


Build a damper apparatus


----------



## n87 (18/11/16)

damoninja said:


> Build a damper apparatus


I couldn't think of a much damper apparatus than a boat


----------



## mtb (18/11/16)

I really hope all these nautical/fishing puns aren't going unnoticed. They're great, not watered down at all


----------



## abyss (18/11/16)

I hear there's a drink called water, see what it does to the bottom of boats.


----------



## Feldon (18/11/16)

Its been done before. In 1966-67 Francis Chichester set off on a solo circumnavigation of the world via Cape Horn. In his boat _Gypsy Moth IV _he had a keg of beer (Whitbread's I think), a CO2 tank and a pluto gun.

He also took with him a supply of gin, rum, scotch, brandy and champagne. When questioned about the amount of booze he was taking he said, "Any damn fool can navigate the world sober. It takes a really good sailor to do it drunk."


----------



## Killer Brew (18/11/16)

Is it a s-ale boat?


----------



## TwoCrows (18/11/16)

Or is it a schooner.


----------



## mstrelan (18/11/16)

A schooner is a sailboat


----------



## Feldon (18/11/16)




----------



## abyss (19/11/16)

It's not a schooner or s ale boat , it's a double skull.


----------



## fdsaasdf (19/11/16)

abyss said:


> I hope I'm not going overboard.


Me neither... unless I'm lucky enough to see an empty fishing boat with a 9L keg float past...


----------



## Feldon (20/11/16)

Don't forget a trusty first mate to lend a hand...


----------

